#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-12
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I now have upload access to all of Qt in Ubuntu! \o/
<mamarley> Congratulations, and remember, with great power comes great responsibility.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<mitya57> tsimonq2: congratulations!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Thanks!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-13
<lubot> OE9SBV was added by: OE9SBV
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @OE9SBV
<lubot> ilyaishere was added by: ilyaishere
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Hello! :)
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Not sure if this chat is the right place to ask, but I am facing problems when using Qt with OpenGL ES on Debian
<lubot> <ilyaishere> It's related to packaging, so Ubuntu is probably no different
<lubot> <ilyaishere> (Photo, 810x1020) https://i.imgur.com/FoZExRS.jpg
<lubot> <ilyaishere> I was launching Plasma Mobile on an x86 device, when I encountered this:
<lubot> <ilyaishere> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/blob/master/debian/rules#L28
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Turns out OpenGL ES support is disabled in non-ARM platforms in packaging
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Do you think it is possible to enable it?
<wxl> you should as the debian maintainers
<lubot> <ilyaishere> But they disabled it
<wxl> but if your problem is with debian, then you need to discuss it with them
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Ok, I'll try to find a related discussion chat. What I wanted to ask if enabling it is possible in theory, from the packaging perspective
<wxl> well, everything's possible
<lubot> <ilyaishere> Cool
<lubot> <ilyaishere> I used Ubuntu initially, but had to move to Debian as x86 support is dropped here :c
<lubot> And building Qt manually is no fun...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ilyaishere What wxl doesn't note is that @mitya57 is here from Debian 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And what do you mean about dropping x86 support?
<lubot> <ilyaishere> @tsimonq2, Wow, cool! He actually authored this file
<lubot> <ilyaishere> @tsimonq2, If I remember correctly, x86 is no longer supported in new Ubuntu releases
<lubot> <acheronuk> "And building Qt manually is no fun..."  😮
<lubot> <ilyaishere> @acheronuk, Is it?
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-14
<lubot> <mitya57> @ilyaishere, Yes, we build with only one OpenGL variant. It is GL ES on arm and desktop OpenGL on everything else.
<lubot> <mitya57> Do you say that your device is x86 but has GL ES? I never heard of such.
<lubot> <ilyaishere> @mitya57, Yeah, that's Intel's SoC
<lubot> <mitya57> So I'm afraid you have to build Qt itself. Or use some kind of online installer if you find one for your configuration.
<lubot> <mitya57> @ilyaishere, If you tell me your device model, then maybe we'll discuss this in Debian.
<lubot> <mitya57> @ilyaishere, That's just the default Ubuntu (GNOME). Kubuntu still provides i386 images.
<lubot> <ilyaishere> @mitya57, I have Intel Clovertrail+, in my case - in ASUS ZenFone 5
<lubot> <mitya57> @ilyaishere, Ok, thanks
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-15
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mirv: Hi! Can I please be added to ~ubuntu-qt-packagers?
<Mirv> tsimonq2: done!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mirv, Thanks!
 * acheronuk says welcome to queuwbot. lol
<acheronuk> or queuebot even
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 I'm thinking it would be a good idea to do a mass rename of the ubuntu* branches to follow the scheme of e.g. ubuntu/bionic instead of ubuntu+1 so we know what release it is specifically for. Objections to doing this?
<lubot> Mirv, is there any historical reason for not doing this?
<Mirv> no particular historical reason. first there was a need for ubuntu branch, then there was a need to maintain both stable and next branches. the only reason might be not creating lots of branches over time.
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I don't mind, but it can cause minor troubles for people who already have the ‘ubuntu’ branch locally. Git does not allow for both ‘foo’ and ‘foo/bar’ branches to be present.
<lubot> <mitya57> Also for most modules the historical branches won’t be needed much because (a) we rarely do SRUs for modules other than qtbase and (b) we are usually in sync with Debian, this cycle is an exception.
<lubot> <mitya57> So an alternative approach may be using the master ‘ubuntu’ branch for the current development release and just pushing tags for SRUs if we do them.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mirv, Ah OK.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Can't we rename it to whatever release that's currently at then?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, migration for people who have it locally might be tedious.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But who else has these branches cloned?
<mitya57> Ok, I don’t mind, do whatever you prefer :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Qool
<Mirv> I tended to do the (rare) SRU:s with dget / debuild / debdiff rather than using git
<Mirv> after there was no longer a git branch following the specific release
<Mirv> but anything is fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I mean, it makes sense if we want to put a few fixes in one SRU or if we want to deliver a point release post-final beta freeze.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And that reminds me, I need to have a discussion with the security team regarding QtWebEngine
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-17
<tsimonq2> Mirv, mitya57: There, all of the changes have been made to the branches from our discussion.
<tsimonq2> So for now on, let's consider it policy to follow the ubuntu/$RELEASE naming scheme for things. :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Ack!
<lubot2> <bashfulrobot> Hey @tsimonq2 which IRC channel is this room bridged with? I'm going to join that in my IRC client and remove it from my phone.
<Mirv> bashfulrobot: #ubuntu-qt (Freenode)
<bashfulrobot> Mirv: thanks for the heads up
<bashfulrobot> tsimonq2: can you remove me as an admin on the telegram group for this room? Otherwise I can't remove it without deleting it. Appreciated.
<lubot2> bashfulrobot was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> There you are.
<bashfulrobot> tsimonq2: Thanks man!!
<tsimonq2> bashfulrobot: np :)
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/4.5.2-1ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> Just did the merge. :)
<tsimonq2> I also did a qtbase merge from Debian (merging in -11 and -12) the other day.
<lubot2> nggraham was removed by: nggraham
<tsimonq2> irt queuebot being in here, I'm hoping it can be used for tracking of qt queue items
<tsimonq2> Maybe I can figure out how to get Bileto to work with it...
<lubot2> Schyken was added by: Schyken
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot2> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I am here to be loved, and translate into English.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> 😆
<tsimonq2> I wonder if it would be a good idea to create an ML or something (like, ubuntu-qt@l.u.c) so that there's something useful to put in the Maintainer field of Ubuntu-specific Qt packages.
<tsimonq2> We could also have bug reports for Qt-specific packages go there too.
<tsimonq2> mitya57, Mirv, acheronuk: Thoughts?
<lubot2> <acheronuk> sounds reasonable in theory, though not my call.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> I'd like opinions from Timo and Dmitry (at minimum) before going ahead with it. :)
<tsimonq2> I mean, we could call this a "team" (Qt 5 Uploaders Team) but it's a loose one I think, especially with Timo and Dmitry both having core-dev. :)
<lubot2> Schyken was removed by: Schyken
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-18
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Do we have any Ubuntu-specific Qt packages?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Well, we have things which I could sort of consider shared, so like the equivalent of "Qt Extras"
<lubot2> <mitya57> Sorry, I don't get it. If they are shared, then why introduce a delta and change the maintainer address?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, My point is, if we have a delta (which is possible), it might be useful to point it there.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But I guess I could refocus my main point to be collection of bugs that doesn't involve joining an LP team. :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> I don't see much point in doing this. Our delta is small, and we run update-maintainer anyway.
<lubot2> Also, the original maintainer field is “Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE maintainers” and I think it's great that we have a common team and join our efforts.
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, We get our bugs on Launchpad anyway, what would change?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, OK, fine by me. :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, True.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, If I wanted to nitpick though, that should probably be "Debian/Ubuntu Qt/KDE Team" :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I agree, this can be changed
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ok
<lubot2> <alleehol> Can this be backported to bionic? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-54464
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @alleehol, It sure can.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll do that today.
<lubot2> <alleehol> Great. thx
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> On another Qt-related note, I'll see if I can find an AA to process bug 1745741... We can finally remove pykde4 from Bionic.
<ubottu> bug 1745741 in pykde4 (Ubuntu Bionic) "RM: removed in Debian, working towards Qt 4 removal goal" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745741
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @alleehol, Np :)
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/4.5.2-3ubuntu1
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Great! Maybe also sync qbs?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh, right. :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> 1.10.1 looks bugfix-only compared to 1.10.0
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qbs/1.10.1+dfsg-1
<lubot2> <mitya57> Thanks :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> np :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtdatavisualization
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Since Feature Freeze doesn't apply to NEW packages, my plan is to fix bug 1727617 before Final Beta.
<ubottu> bug 1727617 in Ubuntu Bionic "[needs-packaging] libqt5datavisualization5" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727617
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Same with https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtnetworkauth although I know @acheronuk has packaging and there's some Neon packaging already there so it shouldn't be that hard.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-09
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt4 removed from focal 🎉
<lubot> <bhushanshah> @RikMills [Qt4 removed from focal 🎉], Yay
<mitya57> Can someone update the IRC topic please? The versions are a bit outdated, and Qt 4 removal no longer needs help. I don't seem to have rights :-(
<mitya57> Something like: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | 5.12.5 in Focal, 5.12.4 in Eoan, 5.12.2 in Disco, 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; use implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: ↑
* RikMills changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | 5.12.5 in Focal, 5.12.4 in Eoan, 5.12.2 in Disco, 5.9.5 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; use implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<mitya57> Thanks :)
<lubot> <RikMills> np
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [Qt4 removed from focal 🎉], and immediately I gets questions about amarok! … I expect the Qt5 port of amarok will be finished just in time for the Qt6 switch 🙄😂
<lubot> <mitya57> Haha
